# Angelfish won’t eat



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

I purchased a pair of koi angels mid December one Is fine but the other won’t eat I thought maybe internal parasites so I treated with api general cure but still no go the angels are by themselves in a bb 20 gal tank I’ve tried a variety of foods but it still won’t eat and apppears to be getting a little lethargic any ideas ?


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

you can try raising the temperature, to 84, and do 50% plus water changes, often. Sometimes increasing aeration was well can help.


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

Ok sounds good I’ll give that a shot 
Thanks


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

new tank? or old one? I always say waterchange just to be safe


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

Yeah I’m gonna do a large water change it was setup a few days prior with sponge filter from another tank


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

That's not going to be sufficient to take the bioload - I would do daily water changes of 50% for the next few days. Also I would try some live foods (e.g. daphnia). If the angel fish doesn't go after that you know something is very wrong.


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

Thanks for the advice guys I will do the large water changes and try to get a hold of some daphnia if it doesn’t start taking something I have on hand


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Knowyourtank said:


> I purchased a pair of koi angels mid December one Is fine but the other won't eat I thought maybe internal parasites so I treated with api general cure but still no go the angels are by themselves in a bb 20 gal tank I've tried a variety of foods but it still won't eat and apppears to be getting a little lethargic any ideas ?


Random thought - does the one that isn't eating look like it's getting picked on? Angels are cichlids. Just having two with no dither fish could end up with one picking on the other. Adding at least one more angel or some dither fish ex. glofish might help


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

i will keep an eye but I’ve never seen either one attack the other


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe a bit of salt? what size are they?


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

Haven’t tried salt they are full grown I believe I did a big water change last night seem to perk it up still didn’t see it eat I will do the same thing again tonight see how it goes


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

well i think in my experience with angels that they should have been spawning by now if they are a pair so maybe they were doing the mating thing and it got hurt . maybe you you have 2 males because 2 females often try to breed with each other. check its jaw and mouth closely.


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

Yes I don’t know 100 percent if they are male and female if it is something to do with mouth or jaw what can you even do to correct that ? I’ve noticed odd behavior with the mouth before I’ll have to take a closer look


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah thats the trouble with lip locking with each other..nothing you really can do just hope it heals. if they cant close thier mouth to keep the food in they will wilt away.


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

That’s crappy well I guess I’ll just have to wait and see water changes seem to have perked it up but still no go on the food


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

you could separate them, with a screen in the same tank if you suspect bullying, maybe post some pics so we can identify the sexes?


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

Ok sure I’ll try to get some pictures see if I can figure out how to post on here


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

Angelfish shows interest in food now but won’t commit


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

Here are some photos let me know if work 
Also since the large water changes they have been lip locking quiet often


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

yup...nothing like a water change to spark the courting dance


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

if you suspect jaw/ mouth injury maybe you should separate them so no further damage happens. ??


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

Yeah I might have to put a divider in there


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

Fingers crossed but water changes and frozen brine shrimp seem to be the ticket and the angelfish has started eating 
Thanks for the replies !


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

good to hear


----------

